# Basic Questions



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi
Forgive me but I'm a NOOB when it comes to EQ.
I'm looking into EQ'ing my DIY sub in my system as I feel there is so much more I can be doing to better my system.
My sub is a sealed Maelstrom-x 18".
Current connection setup.
Marantz SR8002 -> Sub out -> Samson S-convert->EP2500->Sub.

If I get the DSP1124 do I still need the S-Convert? I have no idea what the output voltage of the Marantz is.
I'll also be getting the ECM8000 and using it with REW.
The mic will be hooked in through an ART Audio TUBE MP -> Soundcard.

Am I missing anything to get started? Any tips/other info is appreciated.

Thx


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> If I get the DSP1124 do I still need the S-Convert? I have no idea what the output voltage of the Marantz is.


The BFD is not a wholesale level-boosting device like the S-Convert is. So if you need the S-convert now, you’ll need it with the BFD too. To find out what the AVR’s sub-out voltage is, see Part 7 of the gain structure article linked in my signature.




> I'll also be getting the ECM8000 and using it with REW.
> The mic will be hooked in through an ART Audio TUBE MP -> Soundcard.


 If all you’re doing is measuring your sub, all you need is a regular sound card and SPL meter. Unless you expect the sub will dig down to 5 Hz; then you’d want the calibrated-mic set-up.




> Am I missing anything to get started? Any tips/other info is appreciated.


 Nope – that about covers it. Just make sure you ‘re familiar with the REW help files, connections basics, etc. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

OK! Great thanks for the info.

Just got back from my lunchbreak with the 1124 and the mic. The wife is away on Saturday so I can post some plots!

Be in touch!
Thx


----------

